# barn owl



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τώρα που ανέφερες την (φανταστική) "αθηνόγλαυκα" θυμήθηκα την _Tyto alba _(barn owl), που στον προηγούμενο οδηγό πεδίου την έλεγαν _πεπλόγλαυκα_, και ομολογώ πως όταν με ρωτούσε το παιδάκι μου "αυτό πώς το λένε" δεν πήγαινε η γλώσσα μου να πω τέτοιο γλωσσοδέτη.
> Στον νέο οδηγό πεδίου την λένε Τυτώ - Ανθρωποπούλι στον τίτλο του λήμματος, ενώ μέσα στο κείμενο του λήμματος αναφέρεται και το Χαροπούλι.
> 
> Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω τι θα επέλεγα. Το Τυτώ είναι σύντομο και εύηχο, αλλά μου ακούγεται κάπως, τι να πω, παρωχημένο. Είμαι σίγουρη πως οι αρχαιολάτρες της παρέας θα το λατρέψουν, εγώ πάλι νιώθω αρκετά παραξενα χρησιμοποιώντας πανάρχαιες ονομασίες με πανάρχαια γραμματική μορφή (αυτό το -ώ πιο πολύ σε Σαπφώ και σε Ερατώ μου κάνει παρά σε Φιλιώ και σε Μαντώ, δεν βρίσκετε; ) ως "κοινές" ονομασίες ενός πουλιού. Τι στην ευχή, στο χωριό άμα δουν ένα τέτοιο "τυτώ" θα πούνε; Το Ανθρωποπούλι πάλι είναι λίγο μακρυνάρι, θα ήθελα κάτι πιο συμμαζεμένο και πιο εύηχο (θέμα γούστου αυτό βέβαια), αναρωτιέμαι πού το κατέγραψαν - απ' το μυαλό τους πάντως δεν θα το έβγαλαν. Το Χαροπούλι πάλι είναι λίγο θρίλερ και με απωθεί ελαφρώς.
> ...





nickel said:


> Πήγα να διαβάσω λεπτομέρειες στο YouTube και λέει ότι η γάτα η Fum και η κουκουβάγια (barn owl, κλαψοπούλι, πεπλόγλαυκα) η Gebra είναι ενός έτους και γνωρίζονται από ηλικία ενός μηνός. Η κουκουβάγια φεύγει μακριά και πάντα γυρίζει και κάθεται κοντά στη γάτα.






nickel said:


> Tyto alba|Barn Owl|Πεπλόγλαυκα



Δώσε κουότ να γυρίσει και συζήτηση ν' αρχίσει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Ησύχιος: 
<τυτώ>· ἡ γλαῦξ 
Δεν τη βρίσκω αλλού στα παλιά. 

Πάρτε και δύο γενικές από τα καινούργια:

*Στο κόκκινο ο πληθυσμός της Τυτούς!*

[...] Παρ' όλα αυτά, επιστημονική έρευνα που ολοκληρώθηκε πρόσφατα στη Θεσσαλία συνδέει την εντατική εκμετάλλευση της γεωργικής γης με την προβληματική αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία της πεπλόγλαυκας ή *τυτώς *(Tyto alba).
http://leodokardos.blogspot.gr/2009/03/blog-post_3190.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία, κατεβάστε (εσείς οι πουλολόγοι) κι αυτή την ομορφιά, κι ας γράφει κάπου «Εκεί που άκουσε για πρώτη φορά το κάλεσμα, σαν κλάμα μωρού της Τυτούς» (Par Toutatis!):

Η ορνιθοπανίδα του Μεραμπέλλου
http://repository.edulll.gr/edulll/retrieve/4040/1223_02_ORNITHOPANIDA.pdf


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2013)

Ωραία τα μάζεψες. Εμένα πάντως το κλαψοπούλι μου κάνει καλύτερα απ' όλα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 22, 2013)

Και χαροπούλι φυσικά, αφού έχει τόση συνάφεια με το Χάρο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Και χαροπούλι φυσικά, αφού έχει τόση συνάφεια με το Χάρο.



Κι εγώ αυτό θα προτιμούσα, επειδή θυμούμαι τη γιαγιά μου να τη λέει έτσι, κι εμένα κοπελάκι να κλείνω το φεγγίτη και να φράζω τις τρύπες στην αποθήκη της γιαγιάς, να μην μπει το χαροπούλι που άκουγα τρομαγμένος και μας πάρει νυχτιάτικα.

Μόνο που... να, αν θέλουμε ακρίβεια, χαροπούλι λένε στα βόρεια κι άλλη κουκουβάγια, τον αιγωλιό τον πένθιμο (_Aegolius funereus_):

*Boreal Owl*, _Aegolius funereus_, is a small owl. It is also known as the Tengmalm's Owl after Swedish naturalist Peter Gustaf Tengmalm. Other names for the owl include Richardson's Owl, Funeral Owl (latin: funereus), Sparrow Owl and Pearl Owl (Finnish: helmipöllö). _This species is a part of the larger grouping of owls known as typical owls, Strigidae, which contains most species of owl. The other grouping is the barn owls, Tytonidae._




*Αιγωλιός ο πένθιμος*, Χαροπούλι (_Aegolius funereus_)
Κοινή ονομασία: Χαροπούλι, Αιγωλιός.
Ο Αιγωλιός είναι μια μικρή κουκουβάγια του γένους Aegolius, η οποία έχει επίσης τρία ακόμη είδη στη Βόρεια, Κεντρική και Νότια Αμερική. Το μήκος σώματος είναι από 24 έως 26 εκατοστά περίπου, το άνοιγμα φτερών 53 έως 60 εκατοστά. Τα φύλα μπορεί να διαφέρουν στο βάρος σημαντικά (♂ γύρω στα 115 γραμμάρια και έως 200 γραμμάρια ♀), αλλά όχι στην εμφάνιση, τα θηλυκά είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα. Η ίριδα του ματιού έχει φωτεινό κίτρινο χρώμα. Κάτω από τα μάτια στις δύο πλευρές στη βάση του ράμφους έχει μία μαύρη γραμμή. Το πάνω μέρος του φτερώματος είναι καφετί με άσπρες διάσπαρτες βούλες. Το κάτω μέρος είναι ανοιχτό γκρι με ανοιχτό καφέ βούλες και διαμήκεις ρίγες. Τα κοντά πόδια είναι φτερωτά με λευκό χρώμα μέχρι τα νύχια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

Μια και είπες τη μαγική λέξη «ακρίβεια», και για το _κλαψοπούλι_ ο Πάπυρος λέει (εύστοχα):

*κλαψοπούλι*
το· η κουκουβάγια ή, κατ' άλλους, ο γκιόνης.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Τυτώ η λευκή, Ανθρωποπούλι (_Tyto alba_)

Κοινές ονομασίες: Κλαψοπούλι, Πεπλόγλαυκα, Ανθρωποπούλι.
Νυχτόβιο αρπακτικό, η πιο ανοιχτόχρωμη γλαύκα της χώρας μας. Έχει φωνή πολύ χαρακτηριστική και άγρια, ανακατεμένη με διάφορα σφυρίγματα, σε σημείο πολλοί άνθρωποι να τη φοβούνται και να τη θεωρούν γρουσούζικο πουλί. Η Τυτώ είναι κοινή στην Ελλάδα, ιδιαίτερα το χειμώνα, που πολλά πουλιά κατεβαίνουν από τις βορειότερες χώρες για να ξεχειμωνιάσουν.
...


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μια και είπες τη μαγική λέξη «ακρίβεια», και για το _κλαψοπούλι_ ο Πάπυρος λέει (εύστοχα):
> 
> *κλαψοπούλι*
> το· η κουκουβάγια ή, κατ' άλλους, ο γκιόνης.



Και πού να πιάσουμε τους μπούφους.
Μα είναι εύκολο να τα ξεχωρίσεις: ο γκιόνης κάνει «γκιον γκιον», ο μπούφος κάνει «μπου μπου», η κουκουβάγια κάνει «κου κου κουβάου κουκουβάου» (αυτήν ακούω τώρα απέξω, φωλιάζει εδώ κοντά, κι ένα βράδυ μού στούκαρε στο παράθυρο κι έπεσε ζαλισμένη, αλλά μετά σηκώθηκε κυρία, σφυρίζοντας αδιάφορα: «Δεν πάθαμε και τίποτα»), η τυτώ κάνει «τυ το τυ το». :)

Πλάκα πλάκα:

*κουκουβάγια* η [kukuvája] Ο25 : κοινή ονομασία για πολλά νυκτόβια αρπακτικά πτηνά με μεγάλο κεφάλι, γαμψό ράμφος, μεγάλα στρογγυλά μάτια που κοιτάζουν ακίνητα, μικρή ουρά και δυνατά πόδια με κοφτερά νύχια: _Οι κουκουβάγιες φωλιάζουν στις ερημιές και στα ερείπια. Mάτια σαν της κουκουβάγιας_, _μεγάλα και ανέκφραστα. H ~ είναι σύμβολο της γνώσης και της σοφίας_. ΠAΡ _Άλλα τα μάτια* του λαγού κι άλλα της κουκουβάγιας_. 
[μσν. κουκουβάγια ηχομιμ. < κουκουβάου]

[Tyto alba] is known by many other names, which may refer to the appearance, call, habitat or the eerie, silent flight: White Owl, Silver Owl, Demon Owl, Ghost Owl, Death Owl, Night Owl, Rat Owl, Church Owl, Cave Owl, Stone Owl, Monkey-faced Owl, Hissing Owl, Hobgoblin or Hobby Owl, Dobby Owl, White-breasted Owl, Golden Owl, Scritch Owl, Screech Owl, Straw Owl, Barnyard Owl, and Delicate Owl. "Golden Owl" might also refer to the related Golden Masked Owl (T. aurantia). "Hissing Owl" and, particularly in the USA and in India, "screech owl", referring to the piercing calls of these birds. The latter name, however, more correctly applies to a different group of birds, the screech-owls in the genus Megascops. 
The barn owl's scientific name, established by G.A. Scopoli in 1769, literally means "white owl", _from the onomatopoetic Ancient Greek tyto (τυτο) for an owl – compare English "hooter"_ – and Latin alba, "white".



Και ο *χουχουριστής* (_Strix aluco_, ή στριγγοπούλι ή χουχουλόγιωργας), κι αυτός ηχοποίητος.

Πάντως, καλλιά 'χω χουχουριστής παρά στριγγοπούλι ή Στριγξ η αείσκωψ.
Και τον χουχουλόγιωργα τον καταπίνω, καλλιά από τη στρίγγλα κι ας έγινε αρνάκι πουλάκι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2013)

Εγώ το χαροπούλι δεν το γουστάρω γιατί το βρίσκω φρικιουλιάρικο (κι ας το έλεγαν όσες γιαγιάδες θέλουν), αλλά το κλαψοπούλι απ' την άλλη έχει το πρόβλημα που είπατε (και το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, το ρημάδι το γκιώνη). Γενικά αυτό είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα των λαϊκών ονομασιών: πολλές ονομασίες για ένα πλάσμα (με τρέχα γύρευε τι κατανομή στο χώρο, στο χρόνο, στο κοινωνικό πλαίσιο), η ίδια ονομασία για πολλά πλάσματα, κι όλα αυτά μαζί μια ωραία σαλάτα.

Η σύντομη συζήτηση που γίνεται εδώ για την Τυτώ δίνει, νομίζω, μια μικρή εικόνα του βαθμού δυσκολίας του εγχειρήματος με το οποίο καταπιάστηκαν οι ορνιθολόγοι προκειμένου να δώσουν "κοινά" ονόματα σε όλα τα πουλιά του οδηγού.


----------



## MelidonisM (Apr 23, 2013)

Κρητικά: ζάρα

_Πουλί μου απ' όνταν έφυγες ερήμαξε ο μπαξές μου
και μόνο ζάρες καθ' αργά κλαίνε στς αποστροφές μου

Ζάρα κλαψάρικο πουλί γιάντα σε λένε ζάρα
μήπως σ' αρέσει τ' όνομα γή 'ναι του θιού κατάρα; 

Έγινε ζάρα η σκέψη μου στην γειτονιά σου κλαίει
Μην φοβηθείς τον πόνο μου έρχεται και σου λέει
_
http://www.music-bazaar.com/greek-music/albums/view/id/26200/name/I-ZARA?lfs=gr

Αρχαία: τυτώ, στριγξ, στρίγλος, νυκτικόραξ, νυκτιβόας


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2013)

Θαυμάσια. Και για να μπερδευτούμε λίγο ακόμη, να ποιος είναι σήμερα ο Νυκτικόραξ (ή Νυχτοκόρακας), με το χαρακτηριστικό κλαψιάρικο νυχτερινό κάλεσμα:

_Nycticorax nycticorax_


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2013)

...
Five Owls - Canned Heat






Hoot that harp, 'Blind Owl'! :up:


----------



## stathis (Mar 7, 2016)

Πολύ βιαστική ερώτηση:
Αν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σώνει και καλά το _τυτώ_, πώς στο καλό είναι ο πληθυντικός;

Να πω επίσης ότι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κακώς γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό ταυ, προφανώς επειδή η κατάληξη παραπέμπει σε αρχαιοπρεπή ονόματα τύπου Ηρώ, Διδώ κ.λπ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

stathis said:


> Πολύ βιαστική ερώτηση:
> Αν θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σώνει και καλά το _τυτώ_, πώς στο καλό είναι ο πληθυντικός;
> ...



Πεπλόγλαυκες. Επειδή δεν θέλεις να πας εκεί:

ἡ λεχώ
τῆς λεχοῦς
τῇ λεχοῖ
τήν λεχώ
(ὦ) λεχοῖ
*
αἱ λεχοί*
τῶν λεχῶν
ταῖς λεχοῖς
τάς λεχούς
(ὦ) λεχοί


Αι τυτοί; 


Τι τι, τι τι, τι τι τι, ε, τι ε, τι τι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2016)

Υποθέτω ότι τη γράφουν με κεφαλαίο αρχικό για να δείξουν ότι αναφέρονται στο γένος, όπως αν έγραφαν «Αίλουρος η γαλή».

Η γραμματική της αρχαίας λέει ότι τα ακατάληκτα σε -ώ γεν -ούς έχουν μόνο ενικό αριθμό, ενώ για τον πληθυντικό χρησιμοποιείται η δεύτερη κλίση: η λεχώ, της λεχούς, τη λεχώ — αι λεχοί, των λεχών, τας λεχούς. Άντε τώρα να πεις «οι τυτοί». 


(Α, μάλιστα. Ίδια αντίδραση κι από τον ταχύτερο δαεμάνο.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2016)

stathis said:


> Να πω επίσης ότι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κακώς γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό ταυ, προφανώς επειδή η κατάληξη παραπέμπει σε αρχαιοπρεπή ονόματα τύπου Ηρώ, Διδώ κ.λπ.


Άλλος είναι ο λόγος. Έχει επικρατήσει να γράφονται όλες οι "καθιερωμένες" κοινές ονομασίες με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, όπου "καθιερωμένες" εννοούμε αυτές που έχουν αποδεχτεί και χρησιμοποιούν οι επιστήμονες, οι φυσιολατρικές οργανώσεις και οι τρελοί χομπίστες που ασχολούνται με αυτά τα ζούδια (και τα φυτούδια) και τις οποίες βλέπουμε στους οδηγούς πεδίου και στα άλλα σχετικά με το θέμα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν.

Δηλαδή και Πεπλόγλαυκα να την πεις, και Ανθρωποπούλι να την πεις, αν γράφεις "σοβαρό" βιβλίο ή άρθρο σε ειδικό περιοδικό ή θες να είσαι πολύ σχολαστικός γενικώς, θα το γράψεις με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Τώρα σε κάνα ντοκυμανταίρ, καλύτερα με μικρό. Άλλωστε δεν είναι κάτι επιβεβλημένο, δεν είναι σαν την επιστημονική ονομασία όπου το όνομα γένους πάει υποχρεωτικά με κεφαλαίο και το όνομα είδους με πεζό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2016)

Ξέχασα να διευκρινίσω πως όταν η καθιερωμένη κοινή ονομασία αποτελείται από δύο λέξεις, γράφονται και οι δύο με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, π.χ. Κόκκινος Φαλαρόποδας, Καστανοκέφαλος Γλάρος κ.τ.ό. (ενώ η επιστημονική ονομασία γράφεται με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο - όνομα γένους - και πεζό το δεύτερο - όνομα είδους, και με πλάγια γράμματα π.χ. _Larus ridibundus _για τον Καστανοκέφαλο Γλάρο, εν προκειμένω).

Μπορεί να το θεωρήσουμε όλο αυτό υπερβολή ή λάθος, εγώ απλώς αναφέρω τι συνηθίζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2016)

Δηλαδή, θα γράψεις: «είδε τρεις Καστανοκέφαλους Γλάρους να έρχονται πετώντας από μακριά»; Srsly; Το κατάλαβα σωστά; (Δεν λέω ότι φταις εσύ...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2016)

Όπως είπα, εξαρτάται πού γράφω. 

Αν γράφω άρθρο για τον _Οιωνό _(το περιοδικό της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας), θα γράψω "φέτος μειώθηκαν οι Καστανοκέφαλοι Γλάροι στη λιμνοθάλασσα Μεσολογγίου" (λέμε τώρα). 

Αν γράφω υπότιτλους για ντοκυμανταίρ, θα γράψω "τρεις Καστανοκέφαλοι Γλάροι πετούν προς το νησί", για να φανεί ότι αναφέρομαι στην ονομασία του πουλιού και όχι απλώς στα χαρακτηριστικά του (αν αναφερόμουν απλώς στα χαρακτηριστικά του, θα έγραφα "τρεις λευκοί γλάροι με σκούρα κεφάλια" ή "τρεις χαριτωμένοι γλάροι"). Αν όμως το έβλεπα και "τρεις καστανοκέφαλοι γλάροι" στους υπότιτλους, δεν θα με χάλαγε. Δεν είμαστε τόσο γραβατωμένοι εδώ.

Αν γράφω μυθιστόρημα, μάλλον δεν θα μιλήσω καν για Καστανοκέφαλους Γλάρους, διότι κανείς δεν τους λέει στ' αλήθεια έτσι, και θα πάω κατευθείαν στο "τρεις λευκοί γλάροι με σκούρα κεφάλια", αν όμως θέλω ντε και σώνει το όνομα του είδους (επειδή π.χ. στο μυθιστόρημα είναι κι ένας ορνιθολόγος), μπορεί να γράψω: "Κοίτα, Βαγγέλη, τρεις καστανοκέφαλοι γλάροι!" είπε ο Αριστείδης. Σε περιγραφή πιο δύσκολα να το έβαζα, ας πούμε "ο Βαγγέλης κι ο Αριστείδης θαύμαζαν τα δεκάδες πουλιά της λιμνοθάλασσας: φαλαρίδες, αβοκέτες, ασημόγλαροι, καστανοκέφαλοι γλάροι..."



Nickel likes this.


----------



## stathis (Mar 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι τη γράφουν με κεφαλαίο αρχικό για να δείξουν ότι αναφέρονται στο γένος, όπως αν έγραφαν «Αίλουρος η γαλή».


Δεν νομίζω. Φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχουν (πάρα) πολλά είδη των οποίων η κοινή ονομασία συμπίπτει με το όνομα του γένους (δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα να βρω/σκεφτώ παραδείγματα), δεν το έχω δει όμως να γίνεται πουθενά αλλού.



AoratiMelani said:


> Άλλος είναι ο λόγος. Έχει επικρατήσει να γράφονται όλες οι "καθιερωμένες" κοινές ονομασίες με κεφαλαίο αρχικό [...]
> ...
> Δηλαδή και Πεπλόγλαυκα να την πεις, και Ανθρωποπούλι να την πεις, αν γράφεις "σοβαρό" βιβλίο ή άρθρο σε ειδικό περιοδικό ή θες να είσαι πολύ σχολαστικός γενικώς, θα το γράψεις με κεφαλαίο αρχικό.


Δεν έχω λόγο να αμφιβάλλω για τα λεγόμενά σου (θυμάμαι από κάτι ερωτήσεις ορνιθολογικού περιεχομένου που έβαζα πριν μήνες ότι έχεις εντρυφήσει στο αντικείμενο), αλλά συμμερίζομαι την αντίδραση του Δόκτορα. Εγώ βέβαια έχω γενικότερα αλλεργία στα κεφαλαία, τα οποία σφάζω στο γόνατο με άφατη ικανοποίηση όποτε μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία σε επιμέλεια. :)

Και για να γελάσουμε (ή να κλάψουμε):
Στο έντυπο στο οποίο έκανα επιμέλεια υπήρχε φωτογραφία τεσσάρων τρισχαριτωμένων barn owls με λεζάντα από κάτω «Τυτώ έτοιμες για απελευθέρωση στη μονάδα προετοιμασίας επανένταξης»... :curse:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2016)

Τυτούδες.


----------



## escapaki (May 6, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ξέχασα να διευκρινίσω πως όταν η καθιερωμένη κοινή ονομασία αποτελείται από δύο λέξεις, γράφονται και οι δύο με αρχικό κεφαλαίο, π.χ. Κόκκινος Φαλαρόποδας, Καστανοκέφαλος Γλάρος κ.τ.ό. (ενώ η επιστημονική ονομασία γράφεται με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο - όνομα γένους - και πεζό το δεύτερο - όνομα είδους, και με πλάγια γράμματα π.χ. _Larus ridibundus _για τον Καστανοκέφαλο Γλάρο, εν προκειμένω).
> 
> Μπορεί να το θεωρήσουμε όλο αυτό υπερβολή ή λάθος, εγώ απλώς αναφέρω τι συνηθίζεται.



Αν η πηγή μας είναι η Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία και αυτό που συνηθίζεται, τότε θα καταλήξω στον Καστανοκέφαλο γλάρο (μάλλον μιμούμενη την επιστημονική ονομασία. Νομίζω ότι τα δύο κεφαλαία είναι υπερβολή (ομολογώ ότι εγώ έχω την τάση να πετσοκόβω τη μεγαλομανία των κεφαλαίων εν γένει :devil:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 7, 2016)

Αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, θα προτιμούσα να είναι είτε όλα κεφαλαία αρχικά, είτε όλα πεζά - όχι μόνο το πρώτο κεφαλαίο. Μεταξύ άλλων, θα μοιάζει με εξελληνισμένη επιστημονική ονομασία ενώ δεν είναι, κι αυτό δημιουργεί σύγχυση. 

Τα δύο (ή τρία ή όσες είναι οι λέξεις) κεφαλαία αρχικά έχουν το εξής νόημα: να καταστήσουν σαφές ότι όλες αυτές οι λέξεις αποτελούν την ονομασία.

Αν όμως διαφωνείς με τα κεφαλαία αρχικά, βάλε τα καλύτερα όλα πεζά.


----------

